# Gasser Build!



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Just need to wind a motor and finish the chassis. This will be up for auction here on Hobbytalk. Ma and Pops are not so good right now, along with some other family matters, I need to raise some dough.

Waddya think??


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm in, what is opening bid?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I think that looks awesome. And I bet it hauls as well!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Sparkles, form and function*

I love that paint fade!

For the wheelie bar enthusiasts, note how Sgrig's has them set up initially...even before any testing. The front wheels are planted on the ground. There is availabe travel in the pick up shoe windows...and the rollers are almost right on the track.

Fun stuff Jim...really enjoy you busting out the camera and sharing with us!

What are the rollers made of please?


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

very cool i,m sure it,ll bring good $ the rear rim/tire combo are tuff man ! diggin the fullmoon rears


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, tired of waiting. whether this is the correct forum, appropriate, politically correct or not, ... I bid $45.00 cash.


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

WHOA - way cool! Love gassers.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

alpink said:


> OK, tired of waiting. whether this is the correct forum, appropriate, politically correct or not, ... I bid $45.00 cash.


Thanks Al!! When it is completed and tested, it will go in the Swap & Sell. or General forum......gotta ask Hank. Unless, someone has some input on where to post the auction.

Thanks for all the kind words guys!! I made the rear tires, silicone coated sponged and I made the hubcaps. No decals, because the winner can customize it to their liking!!

JS


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Swap and sell would be the best choice. You're a supporter so you're well covered. Just post it up as an auction, and post a time limit. The longer you let it hang, the better your odds of a good return. I would specify the fact that you're not Ebay, and "the bid you say is the price you pay"! Al gave you a starting point @ $45.00. Run from there with a brief explanation of the need for funds. Also make note that bidders post up their bids so folks know where it stands $$$wise. Best of luck selling JS. It's sweet!!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey Jim, sweet looking car! What are the wheelie bar rollers made of/from? Thanks much! pig


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

partspig said:


> Hey Jim, sweet looking car! What are the wheelie bar rollers made of/from? Thanks much! pig


Thanks Dennis!
Many questions on the wheelie bar rollers. As Bill Hall can attest to, as I have found MANY other uses for them in the past as well................they are milled down standard stock Tjet wheels............surprise!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm in for 50 :dude:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll go $55.00. That looks AWESOME!!!!! :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Very cool looking panel, jus sayn!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

When does the bidding end?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Geez Jim, Who'd a thunk it!! And guys, I don't think the bidding has started yet. Jim said he would announce the start of it, proby in Swap and Sell. This forum isn't the right place for it. JMHO pig


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Waiting patiently for the starting gun....please advise!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok Guys, the chassis is just about finished. RTHO plate gears, bronze crown gear, custom wound 4.5 ohm motor, w/poly mags. Will be testing tonight! I wanted to wait to get some numbers so I can post them up with the auction. Don't wanna be puttin' any "dogs" out there!! Will keep you all posted.......:thumbsup:

Thanks for your patience!!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

This is gonna be big!!!

Waiting for the formal bidding wars thread bud!!:freak:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

$65.00


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

alpink said:


> $65.00


O.K. now that is more pennies than I have....neat Willys! It has lots of sweet trick pony details Dude!! :thumbsup:

Bob...fade on...zilla


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

bob, this is not the official auction. sgrig said he would place it on the swap and sell board when the car is proven and ready. we's just funnin!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

alpink said:


> bob, this is not the official auction. sgrig said he would place it on the swap and sell board when the car is proven and ready. we's just funnin!


Got it....I have 20 pennies and a little bit of the silver stuff. 

BB


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, numbers are in!! I'll see all-a-yoos at the "swap & sell"!!!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Cool beans Jim!! I'll be there!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Here's the link to the swap & sell auction post!!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=332764

Thanks guys!!

Jim Sgrig


----------

